# Direct Current (DC)Trains: Track Polarity Question



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am running tests on my engines to see if they run well as well as being able to feed power to the power pick up wheels in order to clean them. What I want to know is which rail runs on positive and which runs on negative? Assuming we have a simple oval of track with two straight pieces. Is the outter rail positive or negative?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It doesn't matter ... either will work. All you're doing is flipping polarity which, in turn, will toggle which direction the train will run ... fwd or reverse.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> It doesn't matter ... either will work. All you're doing is flipping polarity which, in turn, will toggle which direction the train will run ... fwd or reverse.


Im actually trying to buy a cheap set of alligator clips to in order to connect them to the rails and feed power to the power pick up tires on my engines in order to make them spin and therefor, clean them. I dont want to spend $30-40 bucks on an engine cleaner when I already have the roto cleaner from Woodland Scenics. However, I still need to buy a strip and my engines can't be cleaned with the dirty strip.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Or you could soak a paper towel in isopropanol (rubbing alcohol, but get the 90% kind), drape it across your tracks, then apply power from your power pack. Leave one truck on bare track, the other truck on the paper towel, and let the wheels spin to clean themselves. I've been doing this for years with great success....


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

shaygetz said:


>


that's what I need! but i went to radio shack and they only sell those wires in bundles -_-


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Smokinapankake said:


> Or you could soak a paper towel in isopropanol (rubbing alcohol, but get the 90% kind), drape it across your tracks, then apply power from your power pack. Leave one truck on bare track, the other truck on the paper towel, and let the wheels spin to clean themselves. I've been doing this for years with great success....


I dont know if that will work with my bachmann 4-4-0 though. Don't all 4 wheels (2 power pick trucks on the tender) need to pick up electricity from the rails for the engine to even move its drive wheels?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

All you need to do is to apply power to 1 of the trucks on the tender and to the frame of the loco, and it will run.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

NIMT said:


> All you need to do is to apply power to 1 of the trucks on the tender and to the frame of the loco, and it will run.


I dont understand what you mean by "to the frame of the loco". By my understanding, most of the power pick up deals with the wheels picking up power.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

SMOKIN just gave me an idea. I have the electric brush cleaner for engines, but I was wondering about some way to quickly clean car wheels. The paper towel thing gave me the idea. Take a nice long good rag, and soak it with cleaner, spread out on table and just hand run the cars back and forth on the rag, wet, then dry. Ill bet that will be quick and cool.


----------

